# Lump on horse's neck/chest



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

Can you get a picture of it? That would be really helpful.
It sounds like it could be a reaction to a bug bite or something like that but its hard to say without seeing it.


----------



## Camigurl (Aug 14, 2011)

It's been there too long for it too be a bug bite. Besides he gets lumps from bug on his stomach and those are different. I'll try to get some pictures up.


----------



## LadynDibs (Jul 29, 2011)

This might sound odd but is the lump under the skin or 'in' the skin?


----------



## Camigurl (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not really sure. I can almost pick it up under the skin, but i can also pinch the skin pretty well over it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, my first thought is some kind of abscess. Do you remember him getting a scrape or small cut in the area of the lump before it came up?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Could be a hematoma if he ran into something or got kicked.they usually take a week or two to absorb & go down.


----------



## Camigurl (Aug 14, 2011)

As far as I know there was no scratch/nick/cut where the lump is and its been there for a few months, so i guess its been too long too be a hemotoma.


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

It kind of sounds like what happened to me when I got bucked at. It was bruised and after a few days a lump formed, like proud tissue. Its hard to explain... It was like the kick had ripped a muscle of something tissuey under the skin and as it healed a scab formed under the skin... 

It could be similar for your horse... Got kicked, bruised but no broken skin and there is proud tissue where a muscle was damaged and now is repairing. It took ages for my lump to dissapear but it did!

Just a guess. Think it may be possible?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It probably wouldn't hurt to have the vet look at it next time you see them. If it's an abscess, then it really should be drained ASAP to keep it from getting worse and causing more damage to the underlying tissue.


----------



## Camigurl (Aug 14, 2011)

Bustie and Alley, sounds like hat might be it. It's starting to look like it going down, and next time i see my vet i'll have to have him look at it as well....


----------

